# How to get insulin



## doog (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys im from ireland but as far as im aware the law is the same, insulin is prescription only.I went into a pharmacy there to try get some and said that I lost my prescription, I have type 2 diabetes and also bought glucose tablets, asked for humalog too but they still wouldnt give it to me...what do you guys do?Just go to a doctor and pretend you are diabetic or what?Or was I just unlucky with that pharmacy?

Cheers


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

from my source


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

same as aas mate course


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

If i wanted it my source stocks it.

Nice try on going into the chemist though :lol:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Buy it from the same source you pick up steroids from, no one that I'm aware of goes through the effort of trying to scam their DR


----------



## doog (Oct 28, 2010)

Well then my source sucks he doesnt have it.My main source is from the US and its OTC there though...but other UK ones I know of that are legit dont have it either.Is that normal?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

doog said:


> Hey guys im from ireland but as far as im aware the law is the same, insulin is prescription only.I went into a pharmacy there to try get some and said that I lost my prescription, I have type 2 diabetes and also bought glucose tablets, asked for humalog too but they still wouldnt give it to me...what do you guys do?Just go to a doctor and pretend you are diabetic or what?Or was I just unlucky with that pharmacy?
> 
> Cheers


Ireland you say? no


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

doog said:


> Hey guys im from ireland but as far as im aware the law is the same, insulin is prescription only.I went into a pharmacy there to try get some and said that I lost my prescription, I have type 2 diabetes and also bought glucose tablets, asked for humalog too but they still wouldnt give it to me...what do you guys do?Just go to a doctor and pretend you are diabetic or what?Or was I just unlucky with that pharmacy?
> 
> Please remember that the laws in the UK are not the same as Southern Ireland mate
> 
> Cheers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He did not say where in Ireland


----------



## doog (Oct 28, 2010)

Dublin...thats Ireland


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Be a bit of a job to con your doctor into thinking you had Diabetes mate. Find a source they are not that hard to find although I am not sure whats it like where you are.


----------



## doog (Oct 28, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Please remember that the laws in the UK are not the same as Southern Ireland mate


I know but this one is the same I am quite sure of that.Most the laws to do with stuff like this are the same


----------



## doog (Oct 28, 2010)

Twisted said:


> Be a bit of a job to con your doctor into thinking you had Diabetes mate. Find a source they are not that hard to find although I am not sure whats it like where you are.


Its very hard here because bodybuilding is not popular here at all.I only have the internet and am looking, hope to find some uk website or something that isnt a rip.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

doog said:


> Dublin...thats Ireland


Sorry no mention of dublin in thread,that is N.Ireland?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

doog said:


> Hey guys im from ireland but as far as im aware the law is the same, insulin is prescription only.I went into a pharmacy there to try get some and said that I lost my prescription, I have type 2 diabetes and also bought glucose tablets, asked for humalog too but they still wouldnt give it to me...what do you guys do?Just go to a doctor and pretend you are diabetic or what?Or was I just unlucky with that pharmacy?
> 
> Cheers


Mate are you joking, you can't pretend to have diabetes! They can check your medical records....


----------



## doog (Oct 28, 2010)

When you guys talk about 'your source' do you mean a mate or internet website.Literally checked about 20 websites.And one had it but need prescription.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

My sister is type 1 diabetic so there's sh1t loads of insulin in the house.

Is this the same kind of stuff I'd be able to use?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

no mate we mean a bloke down the gym who sells it

ask around down yours easier than internet


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Dux said:


> My sister is type 1 diabetic so there's sh1t loads of insulin in the house.
> 
> Is this the same kind of stuff I'd be able to use?


im type 1 diabetic too, yes you can steal your sisters prescription to get huge


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> im type 1 diabetic too, yes you can steal your sisters prescription to get huge


Or dead!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Or dead!


well yes, that too.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Or dead!


ehy ehy ehy, some of us have to take this everyday. Its really something that if you understand its roles within the body should pose no threat what so ever.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Inapsine said:


> ehy ehy ehy, some of us have to take this everyday. Its really something that if you understand its roles within the body should pose no threat what so ever.


ive taken 30 units in the past 40 mins. will be no problem to meeee


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WallsOfJericho said:


> ive taken 30 units in the past 40 mins. will be no problem to meeee


its easy- sugar stops hypoglycaemia- yes even a can of coke...

if you took 30 units of Lantus, you wont feel much for a few hours..


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> its easy- sugar stops hypoglycaemia- yes even a can of coke...
> 
> if you took 30 units of Lantus, you wont feel much for a few hours..


my protocol is 30 units of insulatard at night, 25 in the morning and novarapid during the day wehenever, i have about 60 bottles of lucozade downstairs, always stocked.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't have the first idea what I was doing with insulin.

I might look into it though if it'll make me hench, for free


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

doog said:


> When you guys talk about 'your source' do you mean a mate or internet website.Literally checked about 20 websites.And one had it but need prescription.


if you can't find a UK based site for this, you're not even trying...

Google UK peptides and try a few of the links that come up.... after all 'slin is a peptide..



Dux said:


> My sister is type 1 diabetic so there's sh1t loads of insulin in the house.
> 
> Is this the same kind of stuff I'd be able to use?


there are many types of insulin's: fast (novorapid/humalog) a little slower (actrapid), mix of slow fast (30/70 or 70/30), long acting (lantus) etc

for BB purposes, the fast acting is what you want, a few times per day.

If you're advanced, you may play around with the mixes...

The biggest guys tend use Lantus in in the morning (30-50iu) with fast acting (iu/kg body weight) a few more times per day, often around meals and post workout. I don't recommend this until you're an old hand at 'slin protocols.... and until you know you can eat enough to cope with the fast acting alone.... layering in the long acting... you'd be amazed at the food volume you need...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It'll be something I look to in future, and you'll be the first guy I come to asking for advice mate


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Where in Dublin mate?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Aus.....

This stuff?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dux said:


> Aus.....
> 
> This stuff?


yes.. very long acting.. all day. Not what you want to start off on, or even use solely by itself- even the advanced guys use this WITH the short acting.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bugger, back to the drawing board


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

WallsOfJericho said:


> my protocol is 30 units of insulatard at night, 25 in the morning and novarapid during the day wehenever, i have about 60 bottles of lucozade downstairs, always stocked.


why no basal analogue?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk th op made me laugh...........irish cnuts lol

yeah my dr gives me crack, gear and smack too lol....i just kid him on lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Flashaust said:


> Hey Tprice I know this post is old but was wondering of you could help me with getting slin?


That would be a resounding NO.

No asking for sources !


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

wonder if i walk into my doctor and tell him im a midget he might give me some pharma grade growth hormone :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

doog said:


> Hey guys im from ireland but as far as im aware the law is the same, insulin is prescription only.I went into a pharmacy there to try get some and said that I lost my prescription, I have type 2 diabetes and also bought glucose tablets, asked for humalog too but they still wouldnt give it to me...what do you guys do?Just go to a doctor and pretend you are diabetic or what?Or was I just unlucky with that pharmacy?
> 
> Cheers


from a diabetic


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

HAWKUS said:


> wonder if i walk into my doctor and tell him im a midget he might give me some pharma grade growth hormone :lol:


use your belt to fix your feet to your ass and walk in on your knees :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Turns out my sis has fast and slow acting, so I've a supply on hand whenever I need it nowadays


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> Turns out my sis has fast and slow acting, so I've a supply on hand whenever I need it nowadays


Same here mate!

Cheers dad!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in dublin and most local sources will get slin easy enough pal!

Just ask around!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Dude, sorry, Doog is a rookie Id say.


----------

